# Imperial guard patches



## RecoveringSalamander

Does anyone know of a place I can purchase emblem patches for the the guard or specific regiments? I am looking for ones I can iron onto a leather jacket.


----------



## InverseOctave

You can probably find some on Etsy, they sell that sort of thing. Or try this, if it works for what you're trying to achieve. Imperial Aquila Warhammer 40k Patch (Embroidered Hook)


----------

